# Analyst Sees DVD Sales Decline



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From ICv2 News:

*Analyst Sees DVD Sales Decline*


> A recently released study of the American DVD market by an analyst at Goldman Sachs predicts that the meteoric DVD sales phenomenon is about to start reversing its trajectory. Catalog (or backlist) sales, which currently account for 40% of the market (with 60% going to new releases), will be hurt the most, since with the current 80+% penetration into U.S. households the freest spending consumers have already been on board the DVD gravy train for a while and have presumably built up their libraries of older movies and TV series. Within the next 12 months the studios will also have also released the TV series and backlist movies with the most sales potential, which could spell trouble for sales of all but the latest releases in the future.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Won't slow me down. Tuesday is my favorite day of the week.


----------

